

Ask HN: How many domains do you own? - Zakuzaa

I wonder how many of us are sitting on 100+.
======
stevekemp
38.

Of which about six are in use daily for email, blog, etc.

10+ are names that I registered with a project in-mind which didn't take off,
or didn't get started. I'd be happy to lose them when they expire, but feel no
need to actively sell/offer them anywhere.

------
ishbits
Around 50.. Not all unique, some are the same in different TLDs, and just
different variations, especially when there is a number in the name.

I'm letting them mostly expire now.

------
jason_slack
~30, one for personal blog/e-mail, one for a game company I am growing slowly,
a bunch for ideas that I had that I dont have time for.

------
jloughry
Three (two of them about fifteen years old). I would be more interested to
know about the distribution of interest in all the new TLDs my registrar keeps
trying to sell me.

------
motyar
5

Edit: I got lobi.mobi, no idea what to do with it.

------
2D
5: Using 1, 3 for later and 1 regret that I won't renew when it expires.

------
subrat_rout
Around a dozen.

------
mqsiuser
Each dot-com domain costs me 1,49€ each month

I just reduced from 3 to 2

------
rk0567
~30.

